# No friends in College After 4 Years



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, I am a senior who commutes to school and has no friends or any meaningful relationship at the school I go to. I tried making friends last semester but failed, the worst is that people lie to you and won't tell you what your doing wrong, I later realized I cam on too strong, and that some people are just not going to like you based on their own preconceived notions. Anyway, I think the worst part is not partying or girls or anything like that but you feel so isolated and alone, and that you are not as good as they are because they can connect with each other and feel as if they belong.

What I am wondering is what are your experiences in not having friends in college, and did it get better for you afterward?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I also had no friends in college, I can't say its gotten better. Pretty much the same tbh.


----------



## bcousins94 (Sep 30, 2015)

Same.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm currently in College and it's just miserable. Very few people even have a remote interest in befriending me.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

The ability of making friends IN class has never been my thing.I don't understand how people make it happen when you sit in the same damn spot and listen to the professor talk 90% of the time. The club thing only worked temporarily for me in college...then the cliques started. In grad school, unless it's a professonial career organization, joining clubs isn't common.I'm part of two such organizations and only care to be a part of them for networking and career advice.

If I make a friend, school is not the place for it nor will it ever be. It probably won't happen until I hit the 'career world' or if I join some 3rd party organization where random people come together on a weekly basis.I'm not too bad with talking to random people out on the street.But once you throw me in that school setting,I become a total misfit. It's probably because people become some damn cliquey in such settings. I also tend to do better with 1-on-1 conversations.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I graduated high school in 2009. Didn't make a single friend in college until last year (we were all 4th year juniors in our 5 year degree). I joined a club, ended up spending a ton of time on the club project which forced me to be around everyone. Now we're all friends, although I don't hang out with them on the weekends or party like that, we sometimes go out and get beers/pizza or just chill after class or after our club meetings.

I'd say I'm close friends with about 6 other people now who I can sit with in class; and being able to sit next to people you can call your friends is definitely a milestone for me in college.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Play a sport man. Clubs are pointless, because you just sit in a room and everyone just hangs out in little cliques within the room.


----------



## Tomcat123 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey, I appreciate your experiences and advice. It's comforting to know that your not the only one who has had such trouble, extra circulars can be tough in my situation because I have to work to pay for school and other expenses, and I am really bad at sports.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I managed to be part of a study group, in which we talked, had nice times, even organized a couple of parties. But I never talked to them during the holidays or the summer. Outside of college, we just talked when the subject was related to college.

After I dropped out, they just became Facebook friends I never talk to.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I've only been here a couple months, but I'm really afraid that I won't make any friends. I've pretty much lost contact with all my old friends and we go to the same school...


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't make any lasting friendships in college either. My first go-round I did have people I hung out with/'partied' with, etc. but my grades suffered horrendously. I think it just took too much effort trying to fit in to the college stereotype...like a full-time job, I couldn't keep up with school. My 2nd go around I was the old dude in all my classes and I didn't talk to anybody but I aced each of my last 5 semesters. If I were to go back and do it again, I'd probably just keep the socializing to on-campus clubs/organizations (which I never did any of) rather than trying to fit in with that typical 'college party time!' stereotype. I would join something relating to academics (not like a fraternity) or something low key. I probably would have made better friendships with people in an organization that suited my interests with people who shared those interests. I worked full-time too, but if it was something I could do once or twice a week, I reckon it would be better than nothing at all. ?


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

I too have been in college for four years and have zero friends, sure i can talk to some classmates after class for a few minutes, but after that nothing, it really depresses me since everyone else seems to have many friends and have had many romantic experiences, which is something i too never had.
The worst part is that apart from some communities that kinda act like frats(although to be fair, they are not so bad) or sports related(something i do not care about), there is nothing remotely resembling a club in my college, i mean there are some activities like the college newspaper but even those do not have permanent members as it is just teachers asking random students if they want to write a article which means i can not even join a club even if i wanted to.


----------

